# 3rd Michigan Meetup at Soldan Dog Park



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We will be there!!! The "colors" should be coming out by then too!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

If it opens within the next few weeks, maybe we will go and give it a trial. I will report back and let everyone know what to expect. 

We usually leave Michigan when the colors are just getting going. It's so beautiful


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> If it opens within the next few weeks, maybe we will go and give it a trial. I will report back and let everyone know what to expect...


Take pictures to post...

If you'd wait until mid-October to go to Florida, you could really see some peak colors then. Otherwise, you could take a trip to the U.P. and see peak colors at the end of Sept... the best way to see the colors though is to book a train tour (Algoma Central Railway) through the Canadian wilderness to the Agawa Canyon for a day during the last week in September... unfortunately dogs are not allowed on the train. We've rode that train in every season except for Spring... it's a wonderful experience.

If you are not familiar with these train tours, you can check it out here.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our schedule has us leaving Michigan after the first weekend of October. We spend the next week in Gulf Shores, Alabama......then back home.....Palm Beach Gardens, FL. Last year, it snowed 5 days after we left Michigan! (I haven't seen snow since 1993...lol)

I will be happy to take some photos of Soldan if we should get there in the next few weeks.

The train sounds like an awesome experience.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There ya'll go having fun without me again!!!!

Hooch


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

still going on the 29th?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

As far as I know its still a GO for us, and unless Fran tells us its not going to be open by then our gang will be there. Fran?

As long as the park is open by then we will be there even if no one else shows. We've got to visit with Sophie's breeder anyway and she's just north of Lansing, so as long as we're going to be in the area anyway we WILL be stopping off at the park.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I will have to see what we have planned, but would love to come! I will let you know!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I will have to wait and see, My daughter has a football game that day at 11 (she's a cheerleader) so we should be able to be there by 1 or 1:30 I think I need to see how long the games actually last!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Soldan finally opens on Sept 17.*

I try to do a google search every couple of days on the Soldan Dog Park. I finally found a couple of articles on the upcoming opening on Sept. 17. Here is a link about the park and it's rules.

Looks like Sept. 29 (weather permitting) is a go!

Lansing Dog Park GRAND OPENING! | Fox 47 Lansing Michigan | 47 Today


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Fran... I just thought I'd just cut-n-paste the address /directions and rules from that webpage here.

______________________________________________

*Location*: 1601 E. Cavanaugh in Lansing
*Link*: Lansing Unleashed ~ Friends of Greater Lansing Dog Parks

Soldan Dog Park is just north of Hawk Island County Park, 1601 E. Cavanaugh in Lansing. The dog park is located in Scott Woods and access is gained by parking at the rear (north end) of the Hawk Island Parking Lot. Follow the dog parks signs once in Hawk Island.

Soldan Dog Park Rules: 
1. Dogs must be under owner control at all times.
a. Owners must have voice control of their dogs.
b. Owners must prevent aggressive behavior, biting, fighting, and excessive barking.
c. Owners must carry a leash for each dog at all times.
d. Owners must be prepared to leave the park if their dog persists in any inappropriate dog park behavior.
e. No digging allowed. Holes are hazardous to dogs and humans.
f. Dogs must be leashed prior to entering and upon exiting the off-leash area.

2. All dogs must be licensed and wear a license in the park.
a. Keep licenses and shots up to date. Ask your vet about an appropriate shots and vaccination schedule for your dog.

3. Owners must pick up after their dogs.
a. Pick up after your own dog.
b. Take an extra bag and pick up “orphan poop”.
c. Bring extra bags to contribute to the clean-up bag supply.
d. Pick up litter and leave the area cleaner than you found it.

4. No dogs in heat are allowed in the park.

5. No more than two (2) dogs per adult.
a. Do not bring any more dogs than you can closely control.
b. You must carry a leash for each dog at all times.

6. Children under 16 must be accompanied by an adult.
a. Never leave young children alone with any dog in any situation, even if it is your dog.
b. Keep your children away from unfamiliar dogs.
c. Never allow children to play or sit on the ground when dogs are present.
d. Keep children close and quiet when visiting the dog park. Actions and movements by children can trigger a dogs instinct to chase and bite.
e. Remember that you are visiting a dog park with your children; it is not a playground.

7. Use of the dog park is at your own risk.
a. Take responsibility for the actions of your dog.
b. By state law you are responsible for damages or injuries inflicted by your dog.
c. Offer to pay for vet bills, doctor bills and replace damaged property.
d. Persons involved in incidents should exchange names and phone numbers and file an incident report.
e. Witnesses to incidents should identify themselves to the dog owners.
f. Report serious incidents to Ingham County Animal Control.
______________________________________________

Okay, so it seems I need to bring: Leashes, poop bags, and dog license tags and a check-book in case my dogs destroy any property or inflict injuries :doh:. I've MapQuested it (2hours 10minutes) and we are all ready to go.

Fran is it possible for you to 'scout' it out for us before the 29th? We are going regardless but it might be nice to have a description of where to go and what to expect from someone who's actually been there...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We plan to be there!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

> Fran is it possible for you to 'scout' it out for us before the 29th? We are going regardless but it might be nice to have a description of where to go and what to expect from someone who's actually been there...


I'm in Florida until the end of the week. I fly back on Friday and meet my husband for a show in Frankenmuth for the weekend. I'm not sure if I will be able to get there by the 29th. If possible, I will certainly try


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> I'm in Florida until the end of the week. I fly back on Friday and meet my husband for a show in Frankenmuth for the weekend....


Must be nice being a 'jet-setter', huh? Coming back to Frankenmuth just in time for Oktoberfest?... Prost!!!

See ya'll in Lansing...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

monomer said:


> Must be nice being a 'jet-setter', huh? Coming back to Frankenmuth just in time for Oktoberfest?... Prost!!!
> 
> See ya'll in Lansing...


This is our first time in Frankenmuth. I have heard wonderful things about the town.

The weather should be perfect this weekend......let's hope for the same next weekend in Lansing.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

we will all be there. keep us posted.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

So is everyone still going??

I will be the first to say we will definitely be there... so count us in for 2 humans and 1 pup!! lol!!

I can barely wait for Saturday to arrive!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm planning on it. How about noon to early afternoon for an arrival time?

We were supposed to have this weekend off, but signed up for a show in Clinton, Mi. It's about a 75 mile drive. I will be traveling alone with the dogs and leaving my husband in our booth at the show. I may have to ask for some help getting both from my car to the park. They do the "major pull" when they get excited!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Maybe we can all exchange cell phone #s through PMs... then you can call us up from the parking lot...

Noon sounds good to me as we are planning on stopping at Sophie's breeder first. The weather forecast is looking real good for Saturday... I would say "perfect" in fact. High of 72F and Partly Cloudy (I'm imagining 'puff-balls of cotton in the sky'). We are looking forward to this too...


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm thinking we may be able to come. I have a thing in the morning and we may be late. How long do these things usually last? I just don't want to get all the way there and everyone is long gone.

Tracey


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Linus4ever said:


> I'm thinking we may be able to come. I have a thing in the morning and we may be late. How long do these things usually last? I just don't want to get all the way there and everyone is long gone.
> 
> Tracey


That's great! I'm thinking about noon to 3pm. How does that sound to everyone? Our doggies should be nice and tired for the ride home


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Linus4ever... frankly, I don't think we've done enough of "these things" to know what's usual. There are no set patterns or 'rules'... we are just some people with Goldens who meet up somewhere to hang out for awhile. Our gang (2 goldens, the wife and I) are planning on showing up around noon-ish and staying until the dogs are whipped... and our guys usually require about 3-4 hours of 'park time' to begin to slow down. If you want I could PM you my cell phone # so you could call ahead just to make sure we are there... if so, you PM me first and I will reply back our cell #.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Tomorrow's the day! The weather looks perfect! Hope to see my Michigan golden friends for one more time before we leave for Florida.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

We'll be leaving home around 9AM... be at the breeders ~11AM... and then arriving at the park shortly after noon sometime. That is the plan...

A quick head count:
I know Fran will be there (it was her idea )
I also know Sandra and Stu will be there ('cause I'm holding their new camera hostage at the moment)
Though Marsha hasn't checked in lately, she did say she would be there
Sophie,sadie,hannah's mom (that's a mouthful to say) will also be there, though she too hasn't posted to this thread recently
Linus4ever said she would show
And telsmith1 was suppose to let us know... so I take it that's still a maybe

Anyone else want to join us?


These are all the directions to the Soldan Dog Park I could find online:
(I get the idea if you can find Hawk Island County Park, you can just ask someone from there, if it's not already obvious...)

Location: 
The Soldan Dog Park is located just north of Hawk Island County Park. The dog park's main entrance is through the park. You may also access the park from the west off the River Trail in Scott Woods. 

Location:
Drive to the very north end of Hawk Island parking area, and then walk a short distance (with your dog(s) on-leash), past the Hawk Island Maintenance Building, to the main entrance of the Soldan Dog Park. 
*Location*: 1601 E. Cavanaugh in Lansing

*Link*: Lansing Unleashed ~ Friends of Greater Lansing Dog Parks

Soldan Dog Park is just north of Hawk Island County Park, 1601 E. Cavanaugh in Lansing. The dog park is located in Scott Woods and access is gained by parking at the rear (north end) of the Hawk Island Parking Lot. Follow the dog parks signs once in Hawk Island.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

*Getting Excited!!*

We're getting excited to see our Golden Friends again!! And to check out a new doggie park... do you see the size of that pond?? :


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Burrr...it's cold this morning. Should be nice and warm by noon

I have been whispering "dog park" in Holly and Rosie's ears this morning. They know what that means

Woohoo!! Another great Michigan meetup today!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sooooo sleepy right now... 'excited' will come after I wake up some more.

Sophie must know what we're going to do today... she's the one who got me up... Sid and the wife are still snoozing.

See ya'll soon....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're in our motorhome in artist parking at the Clinton Fall Festival. There is a fenced in ball field next to us. I'm considering wearing them down this morning with a tennis ball prior to the 72 mile drive. Could make it easier for the arrival....haha


----------

